# The Secret



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

This is will be my last post in here for a while, maybe even forever...

I recently saw "the secret" and believe that it is the absolute truth about everything...it explains why we brought this disorder on ourselves, and why we cant beat it. Yes, I know that most of you will flame me, but idc so flame me all you want, but if you dont believe in this then thats just too bad for you. Keep feeling sorry for yourself, and keep strugling with sa. I, for one, will not.

Ever since I saw this video(3 days ago), my condition has improved greatly. Now when a social situation is about to happen, I try to stay as positive as possible, and say to myself that everyday is the best day of my life. Although, I havent completely gotten rid of sa, I am more confident, have a higher self esteem, and I am more positive about everything. I stopped going back to my previous embarassing experiences, and I stopped overanalyzing every little situation.

In conclusion, every thought that you send out will come back to you, and if we all start to approach people positively, we will all have succesfull relationships with everyone that we encounter.

P.S. = heres a link of a trailer for the secret for those who havnet seen it yet. http://www.astralcafe.com/does-the-secret-really-work.htm


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

The whole positive thinking thing is nothing new, and I think its pretty difficult to challenge some thoughts without any real methodology other than 'thinking positively'. I'm glad you found something that helps you.


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

I found the secret quite helpful - it's all about changing your thinking


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I haven't seen this movie yet, but I'd like to.

I noticed that my thoughts matter, in every aspect of life. They contribute to good outcomes, and they contribute to bad outcomes. Sometimes they contribute in subtle ways, sometimes in obvious ways. I've seen so many examples of this, in myself and in others, I believe positive thoughts and attitude can give you great advantage, in life. I also believe in "attractions". I noticed that different attitudes attract different outcomes. This stuff goes along the same vein as CBT and behaviorism, but I think it has a wider scope, targeting the "bigger picture", instead of a few specific problem areas.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah its jsut great. One difficulty i noticed is that it is hard to think positively while having an anxiety attack, but other than that its awesome.


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

my manufacturing teacher said he was gonna show us that, and that he belongs to that "3% club" hopefully itll change my life like it seems to have yours.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

While the general message of this movie is good (positive thinking), don't be so clouded as to think you can actually "think away" cancer, as I recall one woman does.


----------



## stillballin694 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: re: The Secret*



PGVan said:


> While the general message of this movie is good (positive thinking), don't be so clouded as to think you can actually "think away" cancer, as I recall one woman does.


:agree


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: The Secret*




PGVan said:


> While the general message of this movie is good (positive thinking), don't be so clouded as to think you can actually "think away" cancer, as I recall one woman does.


Yes, anything is possible. Law of attraction works with everyone on everything. It is not hard for the energy to cure cancer, or give you 100 million dollars. Anything you think about, wether positively or negatively, will come back to you. Thats why we have brought sa on ourselves, because of our negative thinking. Some people on this forum said that they were bullied(inlcuding me at some point), and I believe that we have brought this on ourselves by thinking negatively that this will happen.

Thats it why so few people(1% of the world) control 96% of the world's capital. They believe that it is so easy to earn money. Remember "Money comes easly, frequently". If your outlook on life is that to get money you have to work hard, and that rich people are evil, then you will have to work hard for it. It is no coincidence that rich get richer and poor get poorer. The secret to the secret is that it is the simplest thing. "Thought become things". All you have to is visualize and think positively about the things you want in life(wether it be getting over sa or getting really rich), visualize, and be grateful for what you already have.

Also, remember to not say "no". If you want to get rid of sa dont say "I don't want to have sa" but think that "I am confident, I have high self esteem, I get along with others easly etc."

I recommend that everyone in here seems the secret, because it really is life changing. If you want the free version, its on youtube in 11 parts. Heres a link for the first part 





Nothing is impossible. Sky's not the limit.

P.S. - MAH, that quote of yours is a good one, its was in "the secret" too.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Secret*



MAH said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > While the general message of this movie is good (positive thinking), don't be so clouded as to think you can actually "think away" cancer, as I recall one woman does.
> ...


 :um Cancer can be caused by a virus (in the case of cervical cancer). There's also such things as carcinogens too. I think that I can safely say that cancer isn't brought on by negative thinking.

I think it's a huge stretch to blame stress on all diseases. Although, I'll be the first one to agree that there are more than a few stress related illnesses.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: The Secret*



leppardess said:


> MAH said:
> 
> 
> > PGVan said:
> ...


Youre right, not all diseases are caused by stress, but many are caussed by negative thinking alone...For example if you think that you are sick, you tell someone youre sick, and you keep thinking youre sick, guess what? You will get sick.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: The Secret*



Johnny1234 said:


> Thats it why so few people(1% of the world) control 96% of the world's capital. They believe that it is so easy to earn money. Remember "Money comes easly, frequently". If your outlook on life is that to get money you have to work hard, and that rich people are evil, then you will have to work hard for it. It is no coincidence that rich get richer and poor get poorer. The secret to the secret is that it is the simplest thing. "Thought become things". All you have to is visualize and think positively about the things you want in life(wether it be getting over sa or getting really rich), visualize, and be grateful for what you already have.


I have a major problem with this mentality. This goes beyond positive thinking. This tells us that if we visualize it, that it will happen. Why do you think only 1% of the population controls damn near all the capital? It's because they worked their asses off for it. Do you think Bill Gates snapped his fingers and became a multi-billionaire? Not a chance.

If money and success was as easy as visualizing it and telling yourself it will happen, the world would be problem-free.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: The Secret*



PGVan said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats it why so few people(1% of the world) control 96% of the world's capital. They believe that it is so easy to earn money. Remember "Money comes easly, frequently". If your outlook on life is that to get money you have to work hard, and that rich people are evil, then you will have to work hard for it. It is no coincidence that rich get richer and poor get poorer. The secret to the secret is that it is the simplest thing. "Thought become things". All you have to is visualize and think positively about the things you want in life(wether it be getting over sa or getting really rich), visualize, and be grateful for what you already have.
> ...


Exactly. You have to change your approach about money. It does not have to be hard work. Say this to yourself "Money comes easly and frequently" many times a day, and see what happens. Money is hard work only if you want it to be.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: The Secret*



Johnny1234 said:


> Exactly. You have to change your approach about money. It does not have to be hard work. Say this to yourself "Money comes easly and frequently" many times a day, and see what happens. Money is hard work only if you want it to be.


It appears that what I said didn't register, so I will say it a little differently. If everybody had this approach to money, the world would be no different. Telling yourself something does not make it fact.

1% of the world's population controls 96% of world capital because they are the ones who worked the hardest for it and were willing to go any extra miles they had to to get it. Don't for one second think that they got to where they are by simply telling themselves it would happen.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: The Secret*



PGVan said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. You have to change your approach about money. It does not have to be hard work. Say this to yourself "Money comes easly and frequently" many times a day, and see what happens. Money is hard work only if you want it to be.
> ...


aight im done trying to convince you. If you want to have this approach towards money then you will have to work your *** off. Have fun. And just so you know, yes it will probablly take a lot of work, but your approach to the thing is everything. If you keep imgining that you want a lot of money, then the law of attraction will work for you and you will become rich.

P.S. - Why dont you want to be helped?(rhetorical)


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: The Secret*



Johnny1234 said:


> aight im done trying to convince you. If you want to have this approach towards money then you will have to work your *** off. Have fun. And just so you know, yes it will probablly take a lot of work, but your approach to the thing is everything. If you keep imgining that you want a lot of money, then the law of attraction will work for you and you will become rich.
> 
> P.S. - Why dont you want to be helped?(rhetorical)


1. What makes you think I don't fantasize about being rich? Did this movie really convince you that the less fortunate really want to be that way?

2. Don't put words into my mouth. By not buying into this movie's message does not mean I don't want to be helped.

3. I will say it again. No rich person has become rich without hard work. I think a lot of millionaires (and richer) would be insulted at the message this movie delivers in that it is easy to become rich. The world does not work that way.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: The Secret*



PGVan said:


> 3. I will say it again. No rich person has become rich without hard work. I think a lot of millionaires (and richer) would be insulted at the message this movie delivers in that it is easy to become rich. The world does not work that way.


No, you are wrong. It doesnt work that way for you. It works that way for me though, and for many others that believe in positive thinking.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Don't tell me I am wrong. You are 17 years old (if what I read under your username is correct). You don't know what it is to be rich unless you were born into it. 

If getting rich was easy, everybody would be rich. If you can't see the common sense in that, there is no sense arguing about it because this video has brainwashed you.

Also, don't make it sound like I don't believe in positive thinking. I say how telling myself I will be rich doesn't work, and you put it into my mouth that I don't believe in positive thinking. You've been brainwashed.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Positive thinking can get you only so far. Each human is built differently with different capabilities. You can't think yourself into being a genius no matter how hard you try. Science tells us that.


----------

